# ok have a question about 90-93 240???



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

i'm looking into buying one of the pop up headlight years but my concern is being able to swap it into a s14 or s15 silvia front and rear because i'm looking into purchasing the widebody from import fan for the s15 or s14 and head and taillights. for whichever and not to mention dropping in the lovely sr20det.

So to sum it up what i'm asking is can i just buy the bodykit and bolt up the kit and needed head and tail lights. Or will i need to actually attach the front clip, this is what confuses me. because my goal is the clean and aggressive look of the s14 and s15 widebody silvia with the sr20det to match. so any help or just plain straight answers would help greatly on my decision for the 240sx.
thanks,
Jon


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hi.
i'm confused here
you want an S13 but you are gona convert to the clean look of the S14?
i guess i really dont understand what you mean


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

ok i'm going to buy buy the pop up light style 240sx and i want to convert it it to a widebody s14 or s15 silvia i dont like the s13 look aswell. does that help any i was just wondering if it is possible or how the whole clip and bodykit thing wrks


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

ok, i see now. well just buy the S13, and get the strawberry face conversion...and get the S15 wide fenders and S13 wide quater panels. all that will cost ya a pretty penny.
but it will look better to you. if thats all you want.

.....Rude


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i dont know of anyone who does an s14 front end swap to an s13, but a few companies do s15 front end conversions. the best places to look for these would be either bomex or the extreme dimensions website. either way it'll cost about 2 grand for the parts, plus installation. another option to eliminate the pop up headlights would be to put the s13 silvia front end on. this would be a good choice since it wouldn't require modification, is made of metal(not fiberglass, like the kits) and could be purchased as part of an entire front clip, which would be the best way to get an sr20 so you don't run into problems like a missing alternator or some stupid bullshit like that. to get the wide body, autoimaging.com has some and also the s15 conversion.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

this question is still confusing as FUCK. 

you want to buy a S13 and convert it into a S14 or S15 body style? since you'll be eliminating the pop-up lights, you'll be wanting to convert it to a wideboy S14 or S15 and all that. then why in the world would you get an S13 at all?! 

why not just be smart and think logically and get an S14 or S14A?!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

cant find one around here in ohio for the right price


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so u want an s14 or s15 look but u don't wanna buy a s14...

u wanna buy a s13 and pay all that money to to convert it....

woulnd't it just add up to the same price as a S14A...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *so u want an s14 or s15 look but u don't wanna buy a s14...
> 
> u wanna buy a s13 and pay all that money to to convert it....
> 
> woulnd't it just add up to the same price as a S14A... *


That's what i was thinking....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

mitchellxxx said:


> *cant find one around here in ohio for the right price *


oooooh. ok! that makes TOTAL sense now!  

you'll more than likely end up spending WAY more to do all of that dumb shit to the S13, than buying an S14 or S14A.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Maybe buy one in a near by state and drive it back? Ive seen it done before...It might be worth the $$$ to do so.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

coolfreze said:


> *Maybe buy one in a near by state and drive it back? Ive seen it done before...It might be worth the $$$ to do so. *



LOL I travled over 2000 miles for my s13. It was woth every agonizing mile drive back home though. I agree with everyone else. You will spend the same amount if not WAAAY more to do what you are trying to do


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

coolfreze said:


> *Maybe buy one in a near by state and drive it back? Ive seen it done before...It might be worth the $$$ to do so. *


good idea. only problem is you'll have to pay a little bit more out of pocket cash to get the car certified in your state. not that hard or what not though. 

i know that practically all of the S14s ('95-'96 model) here in CA (in my area, anyways) run as little as $4500 and no more than $6500 or so. the S14As ('97-'98 model) run as cheap as about $6500 and usually no more than $8k.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

esyip , do you see any 91-93's for sale aroudn your area. Loooking for something stock, under 4k for sure, and hopefully original owner. If u can find any thing, or any links near it, let me know please. Id appreciate it a lot. Thanks


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

search on autotrader and other such sites


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Heckk,I've seen S13's for as little as $750 for a non running(bad engine) SE and as little as 1200 for a running base model with good air and new tires!(needed paint).They seem to be very affordable in my area, if you know how to shop around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I've checked out most of em. It just they are really hot right now and go fast. Thanks for the help tho.


----------

